# Rmt sale



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

RMT is having a pretty good sale

http://www.aristocraft.com/RMT-70ton-Ore-Car_c_137.html

a sample,
2 ore car sets $19.99
tankers $19.99
light tower $19.99 I bought 2 of these 3 months ago for around $32 a light.

beep people are down to $25

check out the site for more.
I got what I wanted, you can have the rest.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I placed an order earlier today, my average price including shipping for cars was $11.27! Not bad for new cars with die-cast trucks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I have some other 2 car ore sets I think they cost me around $25 a set at the time. I didn't think they would go any cheaper.
Besides the metal they are nicely detailed too.

I got me 3 more ore sets and the 2 army tankers.
I never got any tankers from them yet.

It looks like they are clearing out their stock.

I have been waiting all year for the Beth Steel lighted water tower.
Walter did tell me the end of August!
I am still waiting!

That is the cheapest I have seen the beep people.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, I scored some more ore cars, and some covered hoppers. I had bought a bunch of the beep people at the $24.99 price some time back. Combined with the cheap Chinese ones I got on eBay, I have enough for passenger cars and the like now.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The last order I got had 2 sets of the beer hoppers.

One from Newark NJ that I never heard of, I forget what the other set was if they had a CNJ I got that too.:thumbsup:

One day I got to see all I have now.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I got a set of the PEEPs for Christmas, and ordered 2 pairs of the Air Force flat car with rockets today. I plan on having one very long mixed rocket consist in the future.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ordered two NYC ore cars


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

erkenbrand said:


> I got a set of the PEEPs for Christmas, and ordered 2 pairs of the Air Force flat car with rockets today. I plan on having one very long mixed rocket consist in the future.


You should have got more rocket cars, I don't think they will get any cheaper. I don't know if they will make anymore.



njoffroader said:


> Ordered two NYC ore cars


If you never ordered any RMT trains ( Now Aristo) I think you will like them.
At that price you should have ordered away.

I just talked with Aristo/RMT today about some e mail problems and she mentioned that they have a ton of orders so to please be patience.
Since I live close by I always get mine in a day or 2. Fast, but she said it might take a little longer then usual.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I would order more of those rocket cars if I could, but this is a bad time of year for unexpected expenditures.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

erkenbrand said:


> I would order more of those rocket cars if I could, but this is a bad time of year for unexpected expenditures.


Unexpected expenditures? You should expect train expenses.

But I hear you, I had to make a choice between the rocket cars or 2 tankers.
I chose the 2 different Army tankers.:thumbsup:

I have been spending too much and had to cut myself off somewhere.


----------



## stevetil (Sep 6, 2011)

I was wondering, are these 3 rail O gauge Lionel compatible?
What about the couplers, again, like Lionel?
Their ad doesn't say very much, not even if it is O gauge.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Yup, they're Lionel O compatible. I was pulling a couple of PEEPs behind my 2055.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

All the RMT stuff is standard O-guage. I believe pretty much everything there will run on O27 or larger curves, in other words, pretty much any O-gauge layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Just got my latest order from RMT, with the last order a couple of weeks ago, I have 26 cars for just over $300 including shipping. That's a pretty good price for nice O-gauge cars with diecast trucks and couplers, they even throw in a figure with each car. 

If they're actually making a profit and not clearing out old stock, I can't imagine how the Chinese make this stuff and ship it across the ocean for that kind of money! Basically, exclusive of shipping on the two orders, I paid about $11 a car! I feel good if I get a decent used O-gauge car for that kind of money! I'm tempted to go back and get more!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I am too, but I got enough, did I say that?

I still think they are getting rid of stock for that price and to make room for more.
I got to give Walter a call as he told me back in March that the lighted water towers in Bethlehem Steel would be in around the end of summer.
They did get a couple but not the one I want.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I did my part at emptying the warehouse!


----------



## stevetil (Sep 6, 2011)

I got some too..
Thanks big ed for the heads up!


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Yup, everybody can blame John if they're suddenly out of stock.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They will look good on your layout John.
If you ever build it!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

erkenbrand said:


> Yup, everybody can blame John if they're suddenly out of stock.


Yep, I did my best to empty the warehouse, Walter was begging me to take them. 



big ed said:


> They will look good on your layout John.
> If you ever build it!


Someday...someday...


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

i just got my nyc ore cars and depressed flat cars =)


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Guess you need to cheer up those flat cars!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I got mine in the mail today too. 

What do you think of them NJ?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The list prices of the RMT stuff are absurd, but this sale yielded some real bargains. The cars are decent quality, and the price sure was right.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Just got a notice that they only had 1 of the Air Force flatcar . . . of the 2 I ordered. Dang! Looks like I'll need to order the Coast Guard pair to complete my set.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

There absolutely amazing. Best deal ill ever find.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They had a sale of selected stuff at times at the same prices. If you sign up for the mailing list, sometimes they spring with a bargain for certain cars. I previously got some ore cars for the same $20 for two price, picked up some more this time.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, it seems when they list new items always wait to buy, the longer the better as the price will surly come WAY down.
Though on some items if you wait too long you might miss out on them as they might sell out.

Not as big as Johns, but my collection of Aristo/RMT is growing.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a pretty imposing pile.  Of course I didn't bring out the three Buddy cars or the Conrail BANG.

I have an additional 14 ore cars and four more covered hoppers to go with the latest pile. I believe my ore train is complete with 26 cars. I may take them all to our modular club open house for our running session.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I went back down to put them back and found that I left out the 2 new tankers I got Army Fort Dix and Army Picatinny Arsenal.

The 2 on top are new, I don't think you can read them in this picture.

John.......I will never beat you, I know that and won't even try.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I can't back up enough to get the pile of RMT cars into one picture, I need a wide angle lens!


----------



## billshoff (Nov 4, 2011)

*No layout?*

John, is it true that you don't have a working layout? What do you do with all this stuff?


----------



## DieselGen (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I'm all set for the next Christmas layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

billshoff said:


> John, is it true that you don't have a working layout? What do you do with all this stuff?


Well, I run it on the club layout for now, but I'm going to change the layout situation here, that's in spite of what Big Ed might tell you.


----------



## billshoff (Nov 4, 2011)

*ordered 4 cars*

Well, my wife is going to raise h*ll  but I just ordered four Peep passenger cars in generic green for my birthday next month. I picked up a N&W Beep diesel on ebay for less than $30 shipped and my son gave it to me for Christmas. It _*needs *_ some passenger cars behind it, right? My grandchildren call me Rad Dad so I'll find some way to label each car as Rad Dad RR. 
To good of a deal to pass up....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you keep an eye out, every few months RMT has one of these sales, great bargains are available at that time.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

My cars showed up today. I was disappointed that they only had this one remaining AF rocket car in stock. I'm working with the boss to see if I should place an order for more.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I got the Navy rocket some time back on another of their sales.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

John doesn't have room for a layout.

He has bought so many trains over the years and the basement looks like the old Lionel Madison Hardware store in it's hey day.

Like this,


----------



## billshoff (Nov 4, 2011)

*LIFO or FIFO?...it's still a nightmare.*

LIFO or FIFO?...it's still a nightmare. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, I run it on the club layout for now, but I'm going to change the layout situation here, that's in spite of what Big Ed might tell you.


It is kind of hard to run your RMT trains on the clubs layout.

It look like all the boxes are still sealed.:laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They won't be, and I have tons of other stuff I've been dragging up there. It is a bit of a bother to take anything large or in quantity up in a 350Z, there ain't a lot of room!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well just buy a big 4 wheel drive pickup truck, 4 door crew cab 8'bed and put a cap on it.
You will be able to carry at least 1% of what you have in your basement then.


----------



## billshoff (Nov 4, 2011)

That must be some collection!


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

My wife asked me, "Don't you have enough train cars already?" . . . so I pulled up John's picture of his RMT delivery. She just shook her head and walked away.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

erkenbrand said:


> My wife asked me, "Don't you have enough train cars already?" . . . so I pulled up John's picture of his RMT delivery. She just shook her head and walked away.



Did she shake her head up and down or side to side.:laugh:

John ought to show you the rest, all in one big pile in a picture.
Then show her that.

I bet it would rival that old Madison Hardware picture I posted.
Between his and mine I bet we could recreate that picture.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I really don't have that much stuff...

I was too lazy to go down in the basement and shoot the pictures of the remaining 30 or so cars and all the track and switches on those shelves.

My collection pales in comparison to some of the members of our club, some of those guys must have at least a thousand cars!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Now add the pictures of all the stuff you sold too.:laugh:

You a trainaholic.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Naw, stuff I sold I no longer have! 

OTOH, I do have a nice PARR Legacy K4 with whistle steam in the wind, should be here tomorrow.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL - I just showed her those photos. "You're not getting any ideas, are you?"


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You really may have committed a grave error, she sees how crazy us train nuts can get, now she's on her guard! You won't get away with anything.


----------



## billshoff (Nov 4, 2011)

Becky's reaction was, "What does he do with it all?"


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I'm accumulating track to start my new layout, then I'll run a lot of it. I'm also sorting out and selling some stuff I don't think I'll run.


----------

